# Raw Eggs



## TheJ (Nov 18, 2011)

Good or Bad?


----------



## gannd (Nov 18, 2011)

bad for shore


----------



## hellguy (Nov 18, 2011)

TheJ said:


> Good or Bad?



Think salmonella.  

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 18, 2011)

hellguy said:


> Think salmonella.



*Show Me The Bodies*

What are the statistics of someone getting sick from consuming raw eggs?  

And exactly who did it happen to and what was the outcome?  That means names and documented information.  

*Raw Egg*

Getting sick form consuming raw eggs is one of the most misstated pieces of information on the planet.  

Your more likely to be hurt in a car accident that consuiing a raw eggs. 

*Take Home Message*

Raw eggs are safer than cars. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## gixxermaniak (Nov 18, 2011)

My dad's been eating raw eggs for longer then I can remember and he's fine so I say good


----------



## bobbyboy (Nov 18, 2011)

The problem usually occurs when an individual has a compromised immune system. The same BS has been said about eating pink pork for years (the FDA no longer believes this to be true). If you are a relatively healthy person with a strong immune system you will be just fine.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 18, 2011)

It all depends on how the chickens are raised. I remember seeing an episode of "No Reservations" and they ate raw chicken while in china I believe. 

You flood the animals with pesticides and hormones and you create the problem. Also, people are too damn scared and tend to forget why we have an immune system.....


----------



## TheJ (Nov 18, 2011)

I raise my own chickens, so I have an unending egg supply.  I know what they eat for the most part (aside from the bugs and worms they dig up LOL) We eat lots of eggs!  I used to eat raw eggs when I was a teen and they never seemed to bother me then, but that was 20+ years ago.  

Salmonella is the one main concern I had.  However we're the ones raising them, but you never know.  Just being cautious and wanted other's opinions!  

Thanks!


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought a raw egg white contained an enzyme (removed when cooked) that blocks uptake of the vitamin B6 that's in the yolk.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/19/business/19eggs.html

http://barfblog.foodsafety.ksu.edu/...s-blamed-increase-australian-salmonella-cases 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 18, 2011)

djlance said:


> You flood the animals with pesticides and hormones and you create the problem. Also, people are too damn scared and tend to forget why we have an immune system.....



That is the main reason I do not eat meat. Our food supply in this country is suspect. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 18, 2011)

Tongue & Cheek » Ask a chef: can you eat raw chicken?


----------



## hellguy (Nov 18, 2011)

djlance said:


> Tongue & Cheek » Ask a chef: can you eat raw chicken?



I have heard that about small farmers. Much cleaner. 

Bacteria living on the outer fibers is one reason why ground meat is treated with ammonia to make ir sanitary. 

Sorry if I'm getting off topic. I don't take chances with my food. No meat and no raw eggs. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 18, 2011)

The stats are really low for contracting salmonella from eggs.  I know I've read various reports saying such. Still, I'm not eating raw eggs.


----------



## TR1FE (Nov 19, 2011)

Personally, nothing wrong with them. If you are uncomfortable with it, soft boil it or get pasteurized egg white cartons.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> The stats are really low for contracting salmonella from eggs.  I know I've read various reports saying such. Still, I'm not eating raw eggs.



This is pretty much my point as well. Why take a chance. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 19, 2011)

hellguy said:


> This is pretty much my point as well. Why take a chance.



Then why take a chance of riding in a car?

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## hellguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Then why take a chance of riding in a car?
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



Because it is a necessary evil.
car stats: 2010- 130 people died in a car daily
Gun stats: 2010- 37 people died as a result of a gun daily. 

See, cars are always the more dangerous option. Of the 300 million people in this country, how many drive cars? Of course more people will die from that. We still drive.

How many of the 300 million eat raw eggs? Not really a fair comparison.

If 80% drive and only 3% eat raw eggs how can you compare that?

I'm not saying don't eat raw eggs, I just wouldn't do it. It is also not fair to compare which is more dangerous cars or eggs. Totally different percentages. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## dgp (Nov 19, 2011)

Check out this website for save egg whites you can drink Egg Whites from Eggology: 100% Fresh, Pure Liquid Egg Whites


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 19, 2011)

*RAW EGGS ARE BAD AND NOT BECAUSE OF SALMONELLA*

I've posted about it before in these forums:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/136758-please-critique-my-diet.html#post2366729
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/136758-please-critique-my-diet.html#post2369414
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/129097-eating-dozen-eggs-per-day-2.html#post2337801
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/131431-can-you-eat-too-many-egg-whites.html#post2327383

So yeah, raw eggs are bad because not only is the absorption rate of their protein low, but the ovomucoids in them will actually inhibit OTHER protein eaten at the same time from being broken down and absorbed.

Some light reading on the subject:
Trypsin inhibitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cooking renders the ovomucoids inert, so cooked eggs aren't bad, however I'm of the firm belief that animal meats are a better source of protein than eggs (although eggs do provide a nice source of vitamins and minerals... everything a growing body needs... especially if you're a baby chicken).


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 19, 2011)

hellguy said:


> How many of the 300 million eat raw eggs? Not really a fair comparison.



Life's not fair.



hellguy said:


> If 80% drive and only 3% eat raw eggs how can you compare that?



Compare the percengates.  

*Salmonella in Eggs - Weighing up the risks*

In 2001 (the most current collection data available at the CDC), only 11.3 cases were found per 100,000 people. That is a percentage risk of only 0.0113%

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## hellguy (Nov 19, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> *RAW EGGS ARE BAD AND NOT BECAUSE OF SALMONELLA*
> I'm of the firm belief that animal meats are a better source of protein than eggs



Not to get off subject, but animal proteins take longer to break down than other sources. Plus, I personally do not eat them so eggs are my friend. I know those that eat raw fish but I wouldn't eat that either. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 19, 2011)

@ Kenny, it's nice to argue a point with a person that is intellectual enough to use facts. Thanks for not being an idiot. But, I still refuse to eat raw eggs. Just like the large majority of people on this thread advocate a diet rich in animal protein and I do not. As long as it works for you, do it. I know that is my approach.

I do not encourage raw food consumption unless it is raw veggies. Personal preference. I am certainly not going to stop someone from eating what they want unless it is bad for them. (Burgers, fries and so on)

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## squigader (Nov 19, 2011)

They're absolutely horrible for a bodybuilder, and it's not because of salmonella.
The protein in cooked eggs is MUCH more available to be used by the body - whereas most of the protein in raw eggs can't be used! So cook them if you care about getting protein. Google "raw cooked eggs bioavailability protein" and you'll get all the studies you need.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 19, 2011)

im snorting 2 right now. gtg bro. protien straight to the brain


----------



## hellguy (Nov 19, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> im snorting 2 right now. gtg bro. protien straight to the brain



Roflmfao!

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2011)

TheJ said:


> Good or Bad?



Good.

A misconception regarding raw egg protein digestibility still remains in  the minds of some people. At first there was a common myth that raw  eggs were not suitable to eat because of health concerns, but subsequent  and recent studies have proved that eating raw egg protein is much more  digestible and prone to cause way less allergic reactions than eating a  cooked egg. However, if the thought of eating a raw egg makes you  queasy you can turn to a liquid protein supplement instead.

Addressing the fear of salmonella contamination, it is important to  understand where the fear comes from. Some eggs are contaminated with  salmonella, but the cause comes from a chicken that is unhealthy. It is  also important to mention that the average infected egg is only one in  30,000. Even though the odds of eating an infected egg in your lifetime  is relatively small, if you eat eggs that come from healthy, cage free  chickens who are feed a healthy organic diet the odds are almost  removed.

Another factor to understand is the nature of egg yolks. In a raw state  the egg yolk contain more biotin than when it is cooked and the biotin  acts as a defensive against any contamination. Egg yolks have one of the  highest concentrations of biotin found in nature. So it is likely that  you will not have a biotin deficiency if you consume the whole raw egg,  yolk and white. If you are hesitate about eating raw eggs, try a little  raw egg at a time to test your body's reaction. By introducing a little  at a time your body will most likely adjust. An excellent way to add raw  eggs to your diet is in healthy diet shakes and to aid in raw egg  protein digestibility. They say an apple a day keeps the doctor away,  perhaps we should also say a raw egg a day will give you energy to play!

More @ *Can you drink raw eggs? - Yahoo! Answers*


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2011)

gixxermaniak said:


> My dad's been eating raw eggs for longer then I can remember and he's fine so I say good



Drank raw eggs probably soon after I got home from seeing "Rocky" on the big screen. What was that, 1976? 






YouTube Video











Not dead yet.


----------



## Ted Shred (Nov 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ....It is  also important to mention that the average infected egg is only one in  30,000...



Okay, 1/30,000 sounds pretty remote.  But playing with the numbers a bit, and taking into account that I barely passed my university statistics courses... if a person eats 8 eggs a day that's 3000 eggs a year give or take.  So they'll hit that 30k mark in 10 years.  Put another way, they'll have a 50% chance of hitting an infected egg in 5 years.  Twenty percent in 2 years, etc.  Maybe not so remote?  Again, statistical analysis was never my strong point, but isn't that one (more alarming) way to look at it?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 20, 2011)

Ted Shred said:


> Okay, 1/30,000 sounds pretty remote.  But playing with the numbers a bit, and taking into account that I barely passed my university statistics courses... if a person eats 8 eggs a day that's 3000 eggs a year give or take.  So they'll hit that 30k mark in 10 years.  Put another way, they'll have a 50% chance of hitting an infected egg in 5 years.  Twenty percent in 2 years, etc.  Maybe not so remote?  Again, statistical analysis was never my strong point, but isn't that one (more alarming) way to look at it?



*Remote*

What is really remote is someone consuming 8 eggs a day for 10 years. 

Who eat or would eat 8 eggs a day for 10 years?  How much sense does that make?

Kenny Csroxdale


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Good.
> A misconception regarding raw egg protein digestibility still remains in  the minds of some people. At first there was a common myth that raw  eggs were not suitable to eat because of health concerns, but subsequent  and recent studies have proved that eating raw egg protein is much more  digestible and prone to cause way less allergic reactions than eating a  cooked egg.
> 
> Another factor to understand is the nature of egg yolks. In a raw state  the egg yolk contain more biotin than when it is cooked and the biotin  acts as a defensive against any contamination. Egg yolks have one of the  highest concentrations of biotin found in nature. So it is likely that  you will not have a biotin deficiency if you consume the whole raw egg,  yolk and white. If you are hesitate about eating raw eggs, try a little  raw egg at a time to test your body's reaction. By introducing a little  at a time your body will most likely adjust. An excellent way to add raw  eggs to your diet is in healthy diet shakes and to aid in raw egg  protein digestibility. They say an apple a day keeps the doctor away,  perhaps we should also say a raw egg a day will give you energy to play![/SIZE][/FONT]
> ...



Can you give me a link to any study indicating that raw eggs are more digestible than cooked eggs? I have a study from 1998 that says otherwise:
Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques

Regarding biotin: The bacteria in our intestines produce more biotin than we need, so it's not an issue. Plus, eating egg whites with the yolks minimizes the effectiveness of the biotin. In fact, the NIH has this to say here: Biotin: MedlinePlus Supplements
"Raw egg white contains a substance that binds biotin in the intestine and keeps it from being absorbed. Eating 2 or more uncooked egg whites daily for several months has caused biotin deficiency that is serious enough to produce symptoms."

So your promotion of raw eggs to get extra biotin is actually counterproductive. You'll get LESS biotin and can actually develop a deficiency if you eat raw egg whites.
If you want more biotin, eat peanuts.

You mentioned testing your body's reaction to raw eggs. The only reason to do that is to see if you are allergic to eggs, and the most common thing to be allergic to in eggs are the ovomucoids, which are rendered inert by cooking. And if you *are* allergic to eggs, your body won't adjust. It's an immune/antibody response to the proteins, and the only way around it is to disable your immune system. No 'adjustment' possible except to denature the protein causing the problem (cooking) or avoid eggs altogether.

Oh, and a link to Yahoo answers? The answerer thought most of the protein in an egg is in the yolk. Less than half is in the yolk (although most of the vitamins are in the yolk).


----------



## hellguy (Nov 22, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> im snorting 2 right now. gtg bro. protien straight to the brain



Snorted three raw eggs and two egg whites this morning. Woo! Got some MONSTER lifts outta that. Great idea. :=D

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------

